# Cruising in the Berry Islands



## TLTrunnell211 (Apr 22, 2011)

Can you charter a bearboat for 6 or 8 sailing in the Berry's?


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

You can charter out of the Abacos or Nassau and sail to the Berry's. I'm not sure if there's an actual charter operation IN the Berry's.


----------

